
Understanding ASP.NET Performance for Reading Incoming Data – Stackify - spo81rty
http://stackify.com/understanding-asp-net-performance-for-reading-incoming-data/
======
mattkrea
Please people... stop using uppercase and (not here but its still way too
common) underscores in URLs.

